# Does Anybody Want to Post Pictures of Their Pet?



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Isn't it great to curl up with a good book with your dog or cat curled up right next to you? Decided to start this thread so everyone can post pictures and brag about how affectionate, smart, cute, or unique their pet dog, cat, bird, fish, turtles, snake, iguana, or ___ (fill in the blank) is. I'll get the ball rolling by posting a picture of our two cats, Moe and Bo. Would you believe that as amazing as they are, they were both "rescues" that no one else wanted? If someone has already started a thread for this, just let me now and I'll post my picture of Moe and Bo over there.

​


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Note that there is a related thread with a lot of photos in the "Not Quite Kindle" forum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.0.html (but there are never too many pet pics  ).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

*<--------------*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, Pushka. I'll just steal that, if you don't mind. 



Pushka said:


> *<--------------*


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks, Pushka. I'll just steal that, if you don't mind.


Be my guest, our cats are 'related' anyway aren't they?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Judging from both looks and attitude, I'd say so!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Attitude - oh yeah.

And this is Pushka's lil brother about 6 months ago:










But who now weighs over 6 kilos and is a mega cat - a RagDoll who is just gorgeous.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Only six months from that cute little kitten to a six-kilo cat??


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Only six months from that cute little kitten to a six-kilo cat??


And even scarier, he doesnt reach full weight (9-10 kilos) until 18 months.  He is just like a cuddly teddy bear!


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Guys

Shutting down this tread and moving Moe and Bo over to the one in Not Quite Kindle. The pictures over there are really great. Here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.0.html

Regards,
Eileen


----------

